# So I Just Called Someone In My Area Regarding A Girl Pup



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Lady: Are you looking for a girl or boy
Me: A girl
Lady: Do you want to breed her?
Me: No I want to show her
Lady: Show her?
Me: Yes
Lady: Oh I've never shown them before. I wouldn't know what to look for
Me:







Ok thank you *hangs up*

Why are you breeding? You don't even know anything about quality? Of course each litter might not breed a show quality pup. I know that. But she seems to be oblivious in a whole. Just out for the buck!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

how did you find out about the person in your area selling pups? was it though the post (newspaper) or some sort of add? 

if so, then you have to realize that people who advertize that way are, most likely, not going to have a clue about breeding for the betterment of the breed. and in my opinion, you should never go that route to purchase a pup.  when i got massimo, i knew enough not to buy from a petstore, but never really knew what constituted a "good" breeder. i got massimo from a byb. she took very good care of her dogs, the place was clean and she was an extremely nice lady....however, had no clue about breeding or the breed itself. i learned this the hard way. unfortunately my massimo has epilepsy.

if you chose not to buy a puppy from a good breeder due to the price, you may think you're saving yourself money by buying not doing so.... however, by saving money initially, you could end up with a puppy with health issues that could wind up draining your bank account for the rest of it's life.
one of the common health issues is luxating patella(s), the average corrective surgery costs? $1000-$1500 a knee. 

a reputable breeder will strive for the best quality maltese they can produce. once in a while, they will have pet quality maltese for sale. and their pet malts don't necessarily have anything wrong with them, they just don't have the exact look they are going for....or maybe a less than perfect bite... but they are sound dogs.
their objective is to breed out any sort of health issues or faults and end up with what we all go out and look for.... the type of maltese we see on dog shows that made us want to buy this breed to begin with. 
to find such a breeder, you can start by looking at the AMA (American Maltese Association). there are many breeders there, listed by state. 
if you do chose to search by the internet, there are red flags to look for. 
i'll just add the ones that immediately come to mind...i'm sure the fantastic members here will add as they see fit.









1-the use of the word "teacup".
2-purposefully breeding below the standard weight.
3-breeding more than 2 breeds of dogs.
4-breeding any type of mixes.
5-selling the pup before the age of 12 weeks
6-boasting "champion lines"...every purebred has some sort of CH. somewhere!








7-if the breeder is on the puppymill, broker or usda list.

there are also tell tale signs of a reputable breeder.
-*they ask you a lot of questions. * 
-they will ask you if you know the type of care these little guys need, as they don’t want to see their puppies mistreated. 
-a reputable breeder will want to place a puppy that is well suited for you, so they will want to know more about your lifestyle.
-they may want to know about your vet history if you have had pets before, to make sure you are going to offer the dog proper care. 
-they also want to know what your motives are for buying a puppy... do you want to breed? 
a good breeder will sell you a pet quality maltese with limited papers.
-and most of all, a good breeder will be knowledgeable. if you have questions, they have answers.

having a chronically ill dog, i can tell you it's heartbreaking to live with. that's why, when i decided it was time to add another white ball of fluff to my family, i chose to go with a well respected, reputable breeder. i can say, just even that step has given me some peace of mind. 
when you buy from a good breeder, you will know what you're getting. you will know the approximate weight, you will know the personality and you will know the quality. and most breeders have a signature look. i can usually tell from pictures which pups came from ta-jon, chrisman and chalet de maltese...and so on.... 

the reason for my [extremely lengthy] post is....as much as i love massimo [which is more than even i could ever have imagined] i would never want to witness another dog suffer the way he does.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. 

This person was actually referred by someone esle. So I thought I would check them out. Well the convo didn't even last a good minute before I knew that she was just someone that bred her dogs without thought. I would have gone back to the breeder that I got Scoobie from, but she isn't going to breed anymore until the end of the year.

I did however go to the AMA and found a breeder in my area. I left a message so hopefully I will get a return call.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

At least that breeder was honest that she didn't know anything about showing and evaluating a show dog. Some super bad breeders would have tried to just sell you anything.


----------

